

Dilution of quality in social aggregators - ChaitanyaSai
http://www.discerniblepreferences.com/2009/02/dilution-of-quality-in-social-aggregators.html#comments

======
sidmitra
I was wondering how the post and comment values were calculated.

~~~
ChaitanyaSai
I generated two normally distributed samples (10,000 large)for post and
comment value. Each of these pairs (or vectors) is considered to instantiate a
possible user (PO).

Friend networks for each of these possible users is instantiated by randomly
choosing 50 possible users from the set of 10,000 such that the distance
between the PO and friend candidates is less than .1 (arbitrarily, but small
enough to make a tight cluster of friends).

The initial user set is randomly chosen from the 95% percentile of this 10,000
vector set, and new users are inducted through the networks of these existing
users at a small rate.

